# there are NO shortcuts...



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

on a regular basis, I see folks asking for the "magic formula" on how to play better..
What notes... what scales will fit all and make me a better player ?

The good ones use all notes and all scales and then add a large pinch of talent and originality.
There is a lot more work to be done in order to get the basics down 
them most people want to admit... so they look for the magic formula..
I think it needs to be said that the magic formula doesn't apply or exist...

HEre is a good list of fundamentals that for some folks take a lifetime to master.
Even the good ones seem to be wanting to get better and practice them faithfully.

OK ...I've made my point so here is the list...
G.

_improvising is one of the most fun and fulfilling aspects of guitar playing, but also something that requires a lot of hard work and dedication. It’s the next step in becoming a better guitar player._

_Here are 10 basic essentials that will help you become a better improviser._

1 – Pentatonics

Learn to play the pentatonic/blues scale all over the neck in all five shapes. This will take a while, but be patient and persistent. It’s good for you. The pentatonic scale is the corner stone of all soloing in blues, pop, country, rock and metal. Learn not only the scale, but also how to use it for improvisation. See below.

2 – Major Scale

Next to the pentatonic scale, the major scale is the most important scale to learn.
Learn to play the major scale all over the neck in every position starting from the root note. Again this takes time, but learn thoroughly. It is worth the effort.

Once you can play the scale in all positions, connect the different positions with each other. For example: Play one part of the scale in the first position, continue the scale in the second position and then go on to the third position. Experiment and try different combinations.

The most exciting and challenging part is learning how to improvise with the scales. That is what you are heading for.

3- Melodic patterns

Melodic patterns will help you not to sound like you are playing scales all the time. It will expand your possibilities and create more freedom in your playing. They are really useful when improvising. Learn to play the scales in 3rds, 4ths, 5ths, 6ths, 3 in a line 4 in a line, etc.

Example:

Major scale = 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15
C major scale = C D E F G A B C D E F G A B C

3rds = 1 3, 2 4, 3 5, 4 6, 5 7, 6 8, 7 9, 8 10, 9 11, etc.
C major scale = C E, D F, E G, F A, G B, A C, B D, C E, D F, etc.

4ths = 1 4, 2 5, 3 6, 4 7, 5 8, 6 9, 7 10, 8 11, 9 12, etc.
5ths = 1 5, 2 6, 3 7, 4 8, 5 9, 6 10, 7 11, 8 12, 9 13, etc.
6ths = 1 6, 2 7, 3 8, 4 9, 5 10, 6 11, 7 12, 8 13, 9 14, etc.

3 in a line = 123, 234, 345, 456, 567, 678, 789, etc.
4 in a line = 1234, 2345, 3456, 4567, 5678, 6789, etc.

4 – Random notes
Practice playing random notes through the scale. For example:

Major scale = 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15

Pick out notes randomly: 1 6 3 2 12 15 3 5 11 7 etc.

This will help you to learn the scale thoroughly, it will make you more flexible and again give you more freedom when improvising.

5 – Triads
Triads are used to open up your playing and get away from playing diatonic and pentatonic scale runs. Triads are 3 note chords. You can play a triad starting from the first/root note (the root position triad), from the second note (the 1st inversion) and from the 3rd note (2nd inversion). There are 4 different types of triads : major, minor, augmented and diminished. A major triad is formed by the 1st, 3rd and 5th note of the major scale.

Example:

Major scale = 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8, Cmajor scale = C D E F G A B C

Major triad = 1 3 5, Cmajor triad = C E G (= C)

Minor triad = 1 b3 5, Cminor triad = C Eb G (= Cm)

Augmented triad = 1 3 #5, Caug triad = C E G# (= C+)

Diminished triad = 1 b3 b5, Cdim triad = C Eb Gb (= Co)

Learn all the triads you can play through a major scale. For example:
C major scale: Cmajor triad, Dmin triad, Emin triad, Fmajor triad, Gmajor triad, Amin triad and Bdim triad. You can use all these triads improvising through a Cmajor scale, A minor scale or A minor pentatonic.

6 – Arppegios
Learn arpeggios and incorporate them in your playing. Arpeggios are like triads, they are used to open up your playing and create more color and variety to your improvisation. A triad is actually an arpeggio if it is played note by note, ascending or descending. While a triad contains only three notes, an arpeggio can be expanded with a b7, maj7, a 9th, 11th, etc which gives you endless possibilities.

7 – Licks
A lick is a short series of notes that creates a cool melodic line which can be used in your improvisation. Increase your lick vocabulary. Learning new licks is an ongoing process that will keep your improvisation sound fresh and help you grow becoming a better player.

8 – Modes
Learn to play all the 7 modes of the major scale to expand your improvising skills even more. The 7 modes are:

- Ionian = 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8
- Dorian = 1 2 b3 4 5 6 b7 8
- Phrygian = 1 b2 b3 4 5 b6 b7 8
- Lydian = 1 2 3 #4 5 6 7 8
- Mixolydian = 1 2 3 4 5 6 b7 8
- Aeolian = 1 2 b3 4 5 b6 b7 8
- Locrian = 1 b2 b3 4 b5 b6 b7 8

9 – Solos
Transcribe and learn solos from the greatest guitar players to be inspired. Steal, copy their licks and make your own out of them. Study how they phrase and use rhythm in their soloing. Learn solos in different styles and genres; Blues, rock, country, metal, pop, etc. There is much to be learned from different guitar players.

10 – Improvise
The best way to learn how to improvise is actually do it.
Put on your favorite songs or use a backing track and start improvising over the chord progressions. Play licks. melodic patterns, triads, arpeggios, every thing you learned, then combine, improvise, phrase, experiment, make mistakes, try again, put your soul into it and let your fingers lead the way.

Regardless of what you play, the biggest thing is keeping the feel going. – Wes Montgomery


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

awesome amount of info in one post! thanks a million! got to hurry, I don't have too many years left to learn!!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Given the voluminous information and music theory focus, I have decided to continue to look for the "magic formula". 

Wes could easily keep the "feel going" ...I need to keep my "enjoyment/fun" going.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

greco said:


> Given the voluminous information and music theory focus, I have decided to continue to look for the "magic formula".
> Wes could easily keep the "feel going" ...I need to keep my "enjoyment/fun" going.


the voluminous information is meant as a guidance of what can or should be practiced.
A personal choice to pick and choose as much or as little as you like has always been available....
Please remember that when you see a fantastic player, you will now have a good idea what their choice was.

G.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for putting guitar teachers out of business GTmaker. Thanks a lot! 

You have so much good info there I don't know where to begin. One that strikes home for me considerably is the melodic patterns bit. A book that I got 20+ years ago, Scale pattern studies for Guitar, Classic Guitar Technique by Aaron Shearer, is a masterpiece that I still refer to on a regular basis. A mere 269 page volume published in 1965. It covers everything.

But one, if not THE, most important parts of your list is improvisation. Preferably with other musicians. You learn to play, feel and listen to others while you're playing chords, soloing, and keeping time. All at the same time. I've played with many people who sat at their house and learned licks and scales to a great degree. But put them in the situation where they have to improvise, and many are lost in space. Their musicality has been formed inappropriately in my opinion. But that's just my personal opinion, everyone has there own style of learning.

Super thread GTmaker.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GTmaker said:


> the voluminous information is meant as a guidance of what can or should be practiced.
> A personal choice to pick and choose as much or as little as you like has always been available....
> Please remember that when you see a fantastic player, you will now have a good idea what their choice was.
> 
> G.


I was just yankin' your chain.

Very informative post.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Dorian2 said:


> Their musicality has been formed appropriately in my opinion.


Is there a word (or part of a word) missing in this sentence? 
It doesn't seem to fit the flow of what you are saying....or am I just reading it wrong?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

greco said:


> Is there a word (or part of a word) missing in this sentence?
> It doesn't seem to fit the flow of what you are saying....or am I just reading it wrong?


Oops. That is what happens when you start typing too fast because you have to go somewhere. Inappropriately is what I meant. It's fixed now. Thanks for the catch.


----------



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

There may be no shortcuts but the information and guidance you provided in the original post could really speed up a players developement. Thanks a ton.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

It really sucks because there are no damned shortcuts to getting to where I am or even dream of being! I know that I am improving because of the skill level of some of my songs is getting more difficult! I am learning Let's play ball by ACDC and Strangehold by Ted Nugent! Let's play ball is balls to the walls difficult to play up to speed. It's so much fun to learn different songs because you increase your knowledge a lot or a little depending on how complex the song is! It's taken me 5 years of endless hours of practice to get to this point in my journey but it has been worth every damn minute invested! I can't think of a better way of having so much fun! I think to, playing in a band situation has been tremendous not only for learning but also increasing my confidence dramatically! My anxiousness has taken a permanent vacation! Making a mistake is not as overwhelming as it used to be! I just make a lot less of them! Life is so much better with a guitar in my hand!

What a great wealth of information! Passion will get you through the most difficult of times!


----------

